# How to model an ho scale layout in a small area?



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am an ho scale modern freelance modeler. I will only have a 4' by 8' layout. I have a track plan but I think it may be to crowded. Since I am a new modeler I am going to have my first and second layout with ez track. Anyone with a track plan for a four by eight foot layout, or tips for modeling in a small space please reply. Thanks in advance for your help. Ps I would like to have a yard on those track plans and Maybe a place for engines, but anything helps.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

4x8 is not as limiting as you may think depending on your goals. If you want a yard it may look 'over tracked' You have to ask yourself form vs functionality. I would recommend not using the EZ Track. You will find it far more costly and restrictive. You will be limited by what you can build based on the pieces that are available. Flex track can be cut to any length and bent to most any radius. 

Now here is where others may cringe and disagree but this is something I once did and it worked in a similar space. Note that you will be limited to 4 axle diesels like GP9 etc. or 0-4-0 steam switchers. Rolling stock would be limited to 40 foot. You could make curves as tight as 15r. With 15r curves you can add more track in the smaller space. normally 18r is a bare minimum and 22r is recommended. This is because of the size of modern equipment has become. Look back at the dawn of the diesel age and you will see cars ranging from 34' to 40' all over. This will allow you to fit more in a smaller space. Avoid things like turntables and elevations, they eat space and you do not have any extra if you place a small yard in there.

To make the layout look bigger have a track to nowhere. Just run a spur curved slightly into your background and have it meet the background behind a building. It will appear to be yet another line when it is really just scenery. I did this and placed a dummy loco and a few small grain cars behind it.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Multiple levels on your 4x8 will add to the availability of usable space to railroad. I'd say 1/3 of my track is in tunnels and bridges.


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

I started my first layout over 35 years ago on just a 4x8 piece of plywood on a pair of sawhorses. It can work.

As tkruger said, illusion can work to make your layout look bigger. One thing I did on smaller layouts, was to install a piece of mirror against the backdrop. I bought a cheap mirror that usually installs on the back of a door (the kind women use to look to see if their butt's too big) and laid it on it's side against the wall. If your layout is lower than your point of view, it's amazing how much larger your layout will appear. 

It also kept my wife out of the room so she didn't have to see how big her butt looked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2016)

Since this will be your first layout how about something like this layout:









This is the first in a series of videos showing how to build this layout. You don't have to do things exactly as they show in the videos but there is a lot of good advice here.

https://youtu.be/ou8MmhFZnXo?list=PL6F3BD91418C2FED0

Think of your first layout as a learning experience. You'll build many more layouts over your lifetime so don't expect too much from this one. Rather than gluing the track to the table as they show I would use white glue like Elmers. It will hold the track in place but make it easier to remove the track when you are ready to start on your next layout.

Good luck, have fun and ask questions if you run into problems.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

We have a thread down in the layout design forum that shows layout plans. You can look there for some ideas.

One thing you might want to consider is running a scenic divider -- a low backdrop -- down the center of your layout (perhaps angled a little from a pure bisecting line). This allows you to create two more or less independent scenes rather than one big one.


----------



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Thanks for the tip*



Country Joe said:


> Since this will be your first layout how about something like this layout:
> 
> View attachment 144138
> 
> ...


I've actually seen the video but not in a long time, It doesn't have a yard but I like the look of it, I think I will add where the coal tower is a small steel mill and scrap yard, maybe a small station and expand into a small yard beside the steel mill. Thanks again and expect a friend request.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One other suggestion: perhaps you should BUILD an HO layout in a small space, not model one. What is an HO scale HO model? 1:7,586.4 scale?

Sorry. Couldn't resist the cheap shot.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

All good advice. Also:


Don't put track parralell to the edge of the table

They say 2" from the edge of the benchwork is your safety margin, with a 4x8 and 22" r curves you're pretty locked in to that. If you go with 18" r resist the temptation to put track on the edge, the further away the better. Your scenery will thank you.

Make the track go behind objects like trees and buildings to create the illusion of distance.

Use forced perception to your advantage. Making objects forwards the back smaller creates the illusion they are farther away.

also here is a good article that will give you some design ideas for realistic operations. http://www.layoutvision.com/id39.html. There's even a yard


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> One other suggestion: perhaps you should BUILD an HO layout in a small space, not model one. What is an HO scale HO model? 1:7,586.4 scale?
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist the cheap shot.


I see what you did there.:laugh::appl:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Ethan1526 said:


> I am an ho scale modern freelance modeler. I will only have a 4' by 8' layout. I have a track plan but I think it may be to crowded. Since I am a new modeler I am going to have my first and second layout with ez track. Anyone with a track plan for a four by eight foot layout, or tips for modeling in a small space please reply. Thanks in advance for your help. Ps I would like to have a yard on those track plans and Maybe a place for engines, but anything helps.


As someone who started his first layout with EZ-track I have to STRONGLY recommend against it. It's way over priced and the quality just isn't good.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you don't already have the EZ Track, you may want to reconsider. The apparent simplicity of assembling snap-together track pieces is more than offset by its limitations. If you absolutely are dead set on using a roadbed track, consider Atlas's TruTrack or Kato's Unitrack instead. Yes, they are more expensive, but they're also better quality.

Really though, laying flex track isn't that hard, and its virtually unlimited geometric possibilities are well worth it.


----------



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Should I sell my ez track*



CTValleyRR said:


> If you don't already have the EZ Track, you may want to reconsider. The apparent simplicity of assembling snap-together track pieces is more than offset by its limitations. If you absolutely are dead set on using a roadbed track, consider Atlas's TruTrack or Kato's Unitrack instead. Yes, they are more expensive, but they're also better quality.
> 
> Really though, laying flex track isn't that hard, and its virtually unlimited geometric possibilities are well worth it.


I received ez track for Christmas and have a temporary layout on the floor but have no switches, I also have the ez track peirs to have a larger layout. I have the original packaging, should I sell my ez track to pay for snap and flex track. I was planing to.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I would.


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

/6 matt said:


> Don't put track parralell to the edge of the table


I'm curious... why? Mechanical considerations, or aesthetic?


----------



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Multiple reasons*



tiger said:


> I'm curious... why? Mechanical considerations, or aesthetic?


One is if you have a derailment you do not whatsoever want your train to fall off, in most prototypical layouts you won't go unrealisticly fast so 2 or 3 inches is safe, but if you go much faster it will tumble of curves. So the nmra standard is 6 inches.

If your layout is farther in you can place a few hills large trees, and especially buildings on the outside to make your layout look larger with illusion. Even if you don't add those to the outside it will make your layout look larger.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

tiger said:


> I'm curious... why? Mechanical considerations, or aesthetic?


Purely asthetic. All of what Ethan said is true about spacing but having tracks parralell to the edge of the benchwork kinda kills realism, it has no effect on functionality.


----------



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Agreed*



/6 matt said:


> Purely asthetic. All of what Ethan said is true about spacing but having tracks parralell to the edge of the benchwork kinda kills realism, it has no effect on functionality.


It makes your layout look larger and more realistic, the track will run just as well near the edge than as it would run towards the inside.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you must have track near the edge make a 3 inch Plexiglas wall to save your train from the drop of death that may occur during a derailment. Or the fingers of the visiting kids that really mean no harm but cannot help the attraction to moving shiny expensive objects.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ethan1526 said:


> One is if you have a derailment you do not whatsoever want your train to fall off, in most prototypical layouts you won't go unrealisticly fast so 2 or 3 inches is safe, but if you go much faster it will tumble of curves. So the nmra standard is 6 inches.
> 
> If your layout is farther in you can place a few hills large trees, and especially buildings on the outside to make your layout look larger with illusion. Even if you don't add those to the outside it will make your layout look larger.


That's really not talking about parallel, but distance. Not to take anything away from what you said, though; I agree with you there.

I do try to keep track from being parallel to the edges, where possible, but it is purely aesthetic. There is no operational reason to do so.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*4'x8' layout?*



Ethan1526 said:


> I am an ho scale modern freelance modeler. I will only have a 4' by 8' layout. I have a track plan but I think it may be to crowded. Since I am a new modeler I am going to have my first and second layout with ez track. Anyone with a track plan for a four by eight foot layout, or tips for modeling in a small space please reply. Thanks in advance for your help. Ps I would like to have a yard on those track plans and Maybe a place for engines, but anything helps.


Ethan;

If you build your layout on a 4'x8' sheet of plywood, will you have easy access to both of the long sides?
Can you tell us what over all room space the 4x8 will sit in? Posting a drawing would help us better see what you have available. Do you absolutely require continuous running(a circle or oval of track) or could you live with a point to point track arrangement? That would open up some different geometry options, and also be more realistic. Full size, real railroads are virtually all point to point. Are you dead set on HO scale? Going to a smaller scale would also help fit more into the same space. If you wanted continuous running, a smaller scale would allow big curves, more suitable for your preferred, long modern cars and locomotives.
There are a lot of options out there. It all depends on what you want, your available space,
and how flexible you choose to be in adapting your desired railroad to that space. It's up to you, so let us know as much as you can about your situation, and preferences. With that information, we'd be glad to help.

Welcome;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

tkruger said:


> a 3 inch Plexiglas wall to save your train from the *drop of death*


Yikes, never thought of that! :appl:

Hmm, for my plans (still clinging to the idea of making my display portable fom the basement up to the living room at X-mas), I kinda had this idea of a ledge around the track, almost making a super-shallow box, somehow incorporating the -- hmm, 3"? -- high sides part of the scenery. Hadn't thought about the front edge, clear makes sense. Might hit the industrial plastics place, I wanted an excuse to try working in Lexan for something anyway...:laugh:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Art Deco item*



tiger said:


> Yikes, never thought of that! :appl:
> 
> Hmm, for my plans (still clinging to the idea of making my display portable fom the basement up to the living room at X-mas), I kinda had this idea of a ledge around the track, almost making a super-shallow box, somehow incorporating the -- hmm, 3"? -- high sides part of the scenery. Hadn't thought about the front edge, clear makes sense. Might hit the industrial plastics place, I wanted an excuse to try working in Lexan for something anyway...:laugh:


tiger;

I think I remember an earlier post of yours saying that you, and your wife, were interested in railroading in the Art Deco style. Walthers cornerstone structures have an Art Deco overpass.
Two railroad tracks crossing over a street. Maybe that's something that would interest you.

Traction Fan


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I started with E-Z track and quickly got tired of trying to bend it! If you are just laying track and not going from a pre made plan ditch the E-Z and put it in a box and sell it. Flex track is THE way to go, I'm very newbish and have laid some decent track with it no problem. I am now using a combination of sectional and flex and am having no difficulties other that those I make for myself. LOL!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it's a little easier to make trouble for yourself with flex track.... but I completely agree with what you're saying. Even if you are using a canned track plan, there's no reason why you can't convert it to flex.


----------

